# Filson Uplander boots, size 9D



## steepandeep (Sep 6, 2017)

Filson Classic Uplander, size 9D, new in box. These are super solid hunting boots that will last a lifetime- very high quality full grain leather uppers and Vibram outsoles, with a comfortable cork insole. Great boots, just the wrong size for me. New in box. Email me at [email protected], or call/text 435-901-3872. $250 (new they run $375)


----------

